# Can't build www/webkit-gtk2 on FreeBSD 10.0-BETA1



## laufdi (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it a port bug or is it something with my system?

(FreeBSD 10.0-BETA1 #0 r256716: Fri Oct 18 11:14:18 CEST 2013)


```
/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2 # LC_ALL=C V=1 MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes make
...
Command '['/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.8.3/tmp-introspectIkXyx2/WebKit-1.0', 
'--introspect-dump=/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.8.3/tmp-introspectIkXyx2/
functions.txt,/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.8.3/tmp-introspectIkXyx2/dump.xml']' 
returned non-zero exit status -11

gmake[3]: *** [WebKit-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.8.3'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.8.3'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /ports/www/webkit-gtk2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /ports/www/webkit-gtk2
```

System message:

```
pid 20735 (WebKit-1.0), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```
How do I find out what is crashing here? The directory /ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.8.3/tmp-introspectIkXyx2 has vanished. 

I just upgraded to FreeBSD 10 and am having a really hard time rebuilding all ports depending on libiconv (including this one). I am sure I missed something but have no idea how to find out here.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 22, 2013)

You should submit a PR on the freebsd-ports-bugs mailing list. Also check usually the freebsd-current Archives to keep up with the changes that occurs on CURRENT branch or search for solutions.


----------



## laufdi (Oct 22, 2013)

I updated the kernel and rebuilt the hal port, now I could compile and install it. :\


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 22, 2013)

laufdi said:
			
		

> I updated the kernel and rebuilt the hal port, now I could compile and install it. :\



Fine, you solved it 

For the record: using the FreeBSD mailing lists is very important in such cases.


----------

